# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  مشکل عملیات Signing

## MR_VBA

درود و احترام خدمت عزیزان
بعد از طراحی و کد نویسی اپلیکیشن مورد نظر، در انتهای کار وقتی می خوام عملیات Signing رو طبق این آموزش انجام بدم :
https://learn.microsoft.com/en-us/xa.../?tabs=windows
فرم Android Key Store رو پر می کنم سپس create رو که میزم هیچ کی استوری اضافه نمی شود تا من بتونم اپلیکشنم رو سیو کنم و جهت تست روی دستگاه های اندرویدی استفاده کنم
جالبه هیچ پیغامی هم نمایش نمی دهد که ببینم مشکل از کجاست و صرفا با کلیک روی create فرم بسته می شود
می خوام ویژوال استدیو رو حذف و مجدد نصب کنم یا ویندوز رو عوض کنم که فکر نمی کنم جواب بده چون تمام قسمت ها به درستی عمل می کند
حتی بصورت run as administrator هم اجرا میکنم باز جوابگو نیست
بابت وقتی که برای خواندن این پیام گذاشتید کمال تشکر را دارم ممنون می شوم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## MR_VBA

مسئله حل شد
پاسخ رو اینجا قرار میدم تا اگر دیگر عزیزان نیز چنین مشکلی داشتند مشکلشون حل شود
درواقع این مورد متاسفانه مربوط به تحریم ها هستش ولی اینکه هیچ پیغامی نمایش نمی داد کمی گیج کننده بود
ابتدا ویژوال استدیو رو کامل ببندید
در تنظیمات Region کشور رو به united states و همچنین فرمت رو به english (united states) تغییر بدید تاکید می شود حتما این دو موردی که ذکر شد تغییر بدید
تنظیمات رو apply کنید سپس ویژوال استدیو رو اجرا کنید اکنون بررسی نمایید مشکل حل خواهد شد.
یا علی

----------

